# Please help - new cockatiel hissing :`(



## beee (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and owning a bird 

I've had my cockatiel for a couple of weeks now and I don't know how to tame him properly. When I got him, he was really scared of me but now he's started hissing and snapping when i try to touch him. 

I've tried sitting near his cage and talking to him etc, but he's not interested in any treats - he's just really scared so i have nothing to encourage him to be friendly... 

I'd really appreciate any help as I've never owned a bird before and don't want to scare him permanently and lose any possibility of gaining some trust. 

What can I do to get him to like me


----------



## angielulie (Jul 31, 2012)

hi my teil was the same just takes time i sit by the cage with my hand inside his cage not moving it he will get used to your hand being there as he gets comfortable you can start moving closer an then try step up when got my second one yesterday so starting all over again


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

I know with Milli I would feed him millet from outside of his cage. After a couple of weeks he would let me feed him millet inside of his cage. After a mth he finally let me hold him...not pet him...hold him. I let him let me know when he was ready to be petted. When he put his head down when I was holding him on my fingers...I knew that was him letting me know that it is ok to pet me. Patience is everything. He will come around. 

Do you have him clipped? He will be more dependent on you if you do that. I never clipped Milli so that may be why it took a little longer to tame him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is a thread on taming:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

And food bribery:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Best of luck.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

beee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and owning a bird
> 
> ...


I do not log on here very often these days.
But will throw my two cents in for you.

Yes he is in a strange environment and needs time to adjust.
The big key word is patience and then more patience. All good things take time.
Was he meant to be hand tame when you got him?
Be calm around the cage, move slow, talk to him, even sit and read out loud to him. Try never to stare directly at him for now.
I would also forget trying to touch him for now, let him set the pace. 
You need to be the one who brings good things to him. He needs to trust you.
Try and find a treat he likes and then offer this from outside the cage to start with. keep fingers and hands still.
Good luck and remember patience.
Read up on the links BJknight gave you.


----------

